# Just had a very faint Bfp - but how do I get intralipids as natural ttc?



## HoopHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,
Just got a v v faint Bfp on a first response. 2 years of naturally TTC with one early mc. Before we had ICSI and due to immune issues needed intralipids. But was under a fertility clinic ( a Care one) for that.

Has anyone any idea how to get hold of the medication ( steroids, clexane etc I will try my gp for on Monday) - intralipids? Know I need one ASAP if still positive tomorrow. Used healthcare at home I think but needed a prescription and it was sorted by clinic. 

Are there any private dr/clinics that will prescribe without needing to be under a ivf clinic for treatment ?

Really would like to avoid early mc this time. Am 39. In East Midlands. Thanks.


----------

